

Screenshots using vector graphics (gtk3 apps only) - beza1e1
https://www.joachim-breitner.de/blog/archives/494-Better-PDF-screenshots-with-gtk-3.html

======
sho_hn
Qt's QPainter can actually serialize draw calls into SVG; I used that to make
"SVG screenshots" of Qt apps from time to time. The resulting fidelity lacks
some polish, and when the app buffers any rendering through pixmaps it has no
choice but to embed raster data for those elements into the SVG which then
can't scale, but it's a cute little trick nonetheless.

------
MrJagil
Chrome 14 advised me not to enter the site. "certificate not trusted".

Just a heads up.

~~~
azakai
I get a warning on Firefox 5 too.

~~~
pyre
Too bad your only choices in Firefox are:

1) Add a permanent exception and forget about it

2) Add a permanent exception and remember to remove it later

3) Not view the content

Personally, I'm wondering where option #4 is:

4) I want to view the content of this webpage, but I don't want to permanently
except this certificate because what I'm doing now isn't a high security risk
(viewing a blog post about GTK3), but I may end up doing something with a high
security risk on this site in the future and I don't want to have an exception
at that point.

E.g., if the cert is for *.skype.com, I may want to view
<https://blog.skype.com> without worrying about self-signed/invalid certs, but
I might actually care about certs when it comes to <https://shop.skype.com>.

~~~
horser4dish
I have the option to not make it permanent at the bottom of the dialog in
4.0.1 on OS X. By default, it's checked, but it is also clearly there for me.

Edit: A screenshot, for anybody that doesn't see it:
<http://i.imgur.com/rkZ4c.png> Just above "Confirm Security Exception" is the
checkbox.

~~~
pyre
Bad UI then. I never got that far. The button on the "WARNING!" page says "Add
Exception..." which leads me to believe that it will _not_ be temporary. If it
is a temporary exception, then why do I need to add it anywhere.

(Firefox 4.0.1 Linux)

------
dexen
Compare with: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_postscript> pioneered for
NeXT; a derivative is used by MacOS X.

~~~
ajross
DPS wasn't a NeXT product. They shipped the same Adobe code that had been in
use on SunOS NeWS for 3+ years (and in fact on hardware that was very similar
to the Sun 3 workstations).

NeXT did more with it, and clearly NeWS failed in the face of X windows in
Sun's market.

~~~
stuaxo
Just noticed at X and T follow W and S in the alphabet too...

~~~
rbanffy
Jobs would never, ever, under no circumstances, allow that.

Could it be someone suggested "NeXT" as a prank?

~~~
arethuza
If it wasn't for the lowercase 'e' I might have thought it was a coincidence!

------
illumen
editor: please change link from https to http? thanks.

------
forgotusername
Text cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.joachim-
breitner.de%2Fblog%2Farchives%2F494-Better-PDF-screenshots-with-gtk-3.html)

------
kalleboo
I remember this used to be possible in the classic MacOS (System 7,
technically it wasn't called "MacOS" back then). The native PICT image format
was just QuickDraw graphics API calls serialized to a binary file, so there
was a screenshot program that would simply record the API calls made, and save
them to a PICT file.

